# Gingergrass EO



## Sanghama (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone used Gingergrass essential oil?  One of my suppliers has just got it in and I'm keen to experiment.  If anyone can suggest any blends for either cold or hot process soap making that'd be great.


----------

